# wondering



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

If anyone could recommend a kit for someone who wants to give this rod building thing a go. Also what would the ball park price be for such a kit? Thx in Advance:fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I got mine from mudhole.com. They have a choice of kits and all you need are the tools and glue.
The kits I got are 10 1/2 foot lightweight surf rod and 7 foot boat rod.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

forget a kit...think about what kind of stuff you want in a rod and call up or email the shop you are planning to buy the stuff from...they will be more than happy to help you choose the blank, guides and tiptop, butt, reel seat, foregrip, thread, glue, and finish

i say forget about the kit because its very easy to get what you want and most shops are super helpful especially to the first time builder...you will also get a rod you like much better than if you got a kit

if you dont want to call anywhere post back on this thread and i will be (and probably a lot of other people) more than happy to give you suggestions on components or any advice/help you need

to get you started decide on a lb class rod and what action and length you would like (example: 7' 12-20lb fast action) post it back and we will give you suggestions

rod building is super easy and guide sizing is the hardest part of it all and even that isnt hard at all...rod building is like a crack..welcome to the addiction


----------

